# dhcp can't find my info



## chudley (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm attempting to load FreeBSD via ftp.  I tried ftp server using dhcp and it wouldn't auto fill my information.  Then I tried ftp with firewall and it did autofill my networking info, it started loading something but then the GUI was pushed up and off the screen by failures referring to unavailable inodes.  I shut down and restarted and now I can't get DHCP to autofill with any of the loading via ftp options.  Do you think the network cable may be bad?  It's the only one I have that will reach the distance needed.  Anything else to check?  I was so encouraged when it worked once, but I couldn't get it to work again.  Thanks for any ideas.

chudley


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2009)

The FTP options have nothing to do with your local network settings.

Make sure your network settings are correct before proceeding with the rest of the installation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2009)

If the problem persists, try setting the values of the network by hand (IP, netmask, gateway, DNS). The combination of DHCP and FTP appears to be a tricky one sometimes.


----------

